# Manual port forwarding for OOH streaming without a proxy?



## gregggreg (Jan 10, 2002)

Hi there,

I am wondering if anyone has successfully gotten port forwarding working with a Tivo Stream such that it no longer uses the proxy to deliver out-of-home streaming to a client behind a firewall?

My Tivo Stream is on 20.4.7.stream-01-6 which is almost a year old now and I'm not sure if Tivo is even working on updates to it. Its sysinfo page used to have references to port forwarding, but that doesn't seem to be on there anymore.

I saw on one thread about OOH streaming some speculation that UPNP support wasn't working yet, but perhaps manually forwarding ports 49151 and 49152 to the Tivo stream might work. I set up UPNP on my router, but the Tivo Stream doesn't seem to try to use it at all. So then I tried manually forwarding ports 49151 and 49152 to my Tivo Stream and that doesn't seem to help. It still seems to want to use the proxy.

I don't want to use the proxy because it limits the bandwidth pretty badly. I have 40Mb/s upload speed at my house and when I try to stream OOH I'm lucky if I can get 3-4 dots of video quality even when I'm at places with 50Mb/s download speed.

So if anyone has successfully used manual port forwarding to get their Tivo Stream to work without a proxy when the client is behind a firewall, I would be grateful to know the secret. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The port forwarding stuff is still there, it's just hidden by javascript. You can mess with the scripting in a real browser and get it to show. However the Stream itself will not accept the options. 

We have no idea if TiVo ever intends to enable this feature. There was a support page on their site over a year ago that mentioned it, but it was later corrected. So it seems that at least at one point they intended to add it, but for whatever reason never have.


----------

